# atenciones



## kornilios

Hola:Necesito  su ayuda a esclarecer el significado de la palabra "atenciones" en la frase que sigue. Me parece que en este caso sería algo como "cuidados". ¿Qué les parece? "El hombre queda encerrado en la jaula dorada de la sociedad de consumo, donde espera inútilmente un gesto de solidaridad, un rasgo de amistad, una mirada de ternura.La cordialidad y las atenciones disminuyen; en cambio se multiplican las empujones los rostros impenetrables, las miradas hoscas frías..."Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Duometri

Hola Kornilios:

Sí, es algo así. Se refiere a detalles de delicadeza o amabilidad, a sentirse tratado como una persona.

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Las muestras de cortesía, de urbanidad, de buenos modales. Al pasar por un puerta, por ejemplo, mantenerla abierta para que otra persona pase, en vez de cerrársela en las narices. 
Saludos


----------



## kornilios

Gracias Duometri... Espero tener la oportunidad de visitar Madrid este año porque el Prado es un museo que uno tiene que haber visitado. Un saludo.


----------



## kornilios

Gracias a usted también "charrúa". (Espero que no le molesta la caracterización).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo lo traduciría por περιποἰηση (-αι). Se refiere a esos gestos que hacen hacia nosotros los demás procurando con ellos que nos sintamos bien. Se refiere a las relaciones sociales positivas en las que la solidaridad entre las gentes y las demostraciones amables de esa solidaridad son regla y eje del sistema comunitario.


----------



## kornilios

Sí, como ya han dicho los demaś se trata de este significado, pero no sé exactamente cual palabra debería utilizar. No suena bien en griego (en este contexto) ni περιποίηση, ni φροντιδα,ni εξυπηρέτηση.Lo voy a buscar más. Quiza haga algún perifrasis  De todas formas gracias por su ayuda señor Xiao.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Quizás algo con χαρίζω 'regalar, obsequiar" o su familia lingüística (χάρη; )?


----------



## kornilios

Sí, ahora que lo veo podría ser algo como χάρες. Gracias señor Xiao.


----------

